# I kinda miss the arrows



## Dewgong (Aug 2, 2008)

You know, the arrow things that show you which threads you've posted in? I miss those, I keep getting confused. D:

Not a big deal, but they've been gone since the data wipe.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 2, 2008)

They are still here. They should be in the Diagla/Dewgong/Sneasl/folder picture (It's an arrow depending on your style I think) 

Although, if you're talking about the arrows next to the name's that took you to your last post, then I agree. Looking for the check marks on Diagla sucks, and I'd rather see the arrow.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 2, 2008)

Right where the little tag icon is that tells you what the tags are, the little arrow tha- yeah that. :[


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 2, 2008)

Me too. I don't want to have trouble searching through a huge thread just to find my most recent post.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 3, 2008)

Plus I can't tell what I've posted in, and what I haven't.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 3, 2008)

threads you've posted in have a check mark on the icon iirc


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah but the arrows are better


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 3, 2008)

> Yeah but the arrows are better


And easy to see. A lot more easy.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 3, 2008)

I miss the arrows as well T.T

Butterfree needs to bring them back


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh god, I'm not the only one. The only way I can remember where I've posted is 'find all posts by ultraviolet'. D:


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Aug 4, 2008)

I know how ya feel. I thought that immediately when I started posting.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 4, 2008)

and all the arrows do is say 'you've posted in this thread x number of times' 

but it doesn't take you to your last post, which is what i used to do because then i can continue reading and replying to thread from where i last read it.

i'm such a complainer wow i'm terrible


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 4, 2008)

Thought I was the only one who was useless without the arrows. It's harder to RP.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 4, 2008)

Just auto-subscribe to threads you post in.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 6, 2008)

Whut. o_O I've always used the check marks to see where I've posted. In fact it never even came to mind to use the jump-to-your-last-post arrows, and I didn't reinstall it because I found myself never using it.

You can jump to the last unread post in a thread, anyway. o.o


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 6, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> You can jump to the last unread post in a thread, anyway. o.o


Well yeah, but it probably wouldn't be last post...

No use arguing, if it's not going to reinstalled, okay then.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 6, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> Just auto-subscribe to threads you post in.


You're supposed to agree with the super-awesome ideas I give you >:|


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 6, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> Well yeah, but it probably wouldn't be last post...


The first new post is most likely going to be the first post after your last post, unless you read the thread after you made your last post, in which it is more useful to see the posts posted since then than the posts posted since you last posted.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 6, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> You're supposed to agree with the super-awesome ideas I give you >:|


Okaaaaaaaay... I will. :[ 



			
				Butterfree said:
			
		

> The first new post is most likely going to be the first post after your last post, unless you read the thread after you made your last post, in which it is more useful to see the posts posted since then than the posts posted since you last posted.


Confusing! D; But okay. :3


----------

